# Missing Hunter Mortimer NOLA



## Ginger23 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 13, 2019)

Any chance of you giving us a little more info? Like we're they a local or were they just last seen in nola? Who they were maybe with?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 13, 2019)

@Geraldo


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 13, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Any chance of you giving us a little more info? Like we're they a local or were they just last seen in nola? Who they were maybe with?



Yeah @Ginger23 youre going to have to provide more details or we're going to remove this thread and your account from StP.

@Rhubarb Dwyer please add some context to your post or you might receive a warning.

As a general reminder to anyone reading this, probably one of my biggest pet peeves on StP is LAZY posting with no context whatsoever. Please don't do it.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't have any information that will help the OP or the missing person. But the user I pinged is better suited to assist. It is up to them to share anything further.
No confusion intended.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 13, 2019)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> I don't have any information that will help the OP or the missing person. But the user I pinged is better suited to assist. It is up to them to share anything further.
> No confusion intended.



Okay, what's the picture about then?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 13, 2019)

That is a photo of persons missing and pinged. It's from April, not helpful here. It simply serves as context.


----------



## Ginger23 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hunter (Jessica Mortimer) last seen in April in Nola around Tchoupitoulas st., south peters area. She was not in a good place. She is originally from Washington, D.C. traveled quite a bit part of hsrp. 
Has been in Nola prolly the last 3 years or so... 
5'4" about 120 lbs. 31 yo.


----------



## Pasteylouu (Sep 2, 2019)

Hunter goes missing all the time, I buried her fuckin dog last time I was in nola & she was nowhere to be found 
I hope she gets her shit together soon 
Makes me real sad 
She could be hospitalized again not sure though


----------



## crimestinc (Dec 31, 2019)

Hunter is Ian Cash's ex right? RIP ian


----------



## Looking4Jessica (Aug 24, 2020)

Any one who knows any info the the family doesn't before or after she vanished, please let us know..
Info on who was Ian Cash? When and where did he pass. @crimestinc
@Ginger23 @Pasteylouu

Has the letters TRAIN WRECK tattooed on her fingers T R A I N W R EC K. Tattoo of a Drum kit on her left calf with Randy in banner form over it. Large chest tattoo (Sacred heart) 4 stars over her eyebrow, Gandi down one of her legs, Large Gauge ear piercings, Large scar on a knee. Many other tattoos Had a German Shepard mix named Dekker. 

Offical link for Jessica


----------



## Rhaybies (May 10, 2021)

Looking4Jessica said:


> Any one who knows any info the the family doesn't before or after she vanished, please let us know..
> Info on who was Ian Cash? When and where did he pass. @crimestinc
> @Ginger23 @Pasteylouu
> 
> ...


She was just on an episode of crimewatch. Shot through the left shoulder in the back. I’m her family if anyone knows where she’s been staying in Nola. She was shot off villere in the 7th ward. This would have been February this year(2021). I’ve been looking and looking for her, but didn’t have resources to get back to Nola to retrieve her until recently.


----------



## Rhaybies (May 10, 2021)

Looking4Jessica said:


> Any one who knows any info the the family doesn't before or after she vanished, please let us know..
> Info on who was Ian Cash? When and where did he pass. @crimestinc
> @Ginger23 @Pasteylouu
> 
> ...


Ian Cash passed in Georgia in March of 2019


----------



## adrianne (Sep 14, 2021)

Rhaybies said:


> She was just on an episode of crimewatch. Shot through the left shoulder in the back. I’m her family if anyone knows where she’s been staying in Nola. She was shot off villere in the 7th ward. This would have been February this year(2021). I’ve been looking and looking for her, but didn’t have resources to get back to Nola to retrieve her until recently.


She’s alive then? Wow. There’s so many people that know her in New Orleans I’m suprised nobody has said they have seen her? That’s amazing news


----------



## Rhaybies (Sep 20, 2021)

adrianne said:


> She’s alive then? Wow. There’s so many people that know her in New Orleans I’m suprised nobody has said they have seen her? That’s amazing news


Yes, I know. I have contacted all of our mutual friends from Nola, that are still there anyways…nobody has seen her, the last person who I was told had seen her just passed away in Nola themselves. I don’t know if the other mutual friends are lying to me about not seeing her around, because they just don’t give a shit and don’t want to get involved- or are telling the truth. I know a lot of people got real pissed with her and a lot of those bridges were burned, but I am her family and I finally have the resources to help her, and to get her “home” or at least home with me. I have to keep looking and trying. The crimewatch episode was episode 4 or 5 of this years 2021 season it was released for air in April , but it was filmed in February according to obituary we found of another woman who passed away on the same episode of that show. I have reason to believe it was a deliberate attempt on her life, she was shot at point blank range because of the powder burns on her skin. She was shot in the back, in the left shoulder, narrowly missing both her heart and lungs. Nobody else was shot, they didn’t rob her or anyone else, all anyone saw was a guy with a grey hoodie running away. She gave them her legal name and then They took her to the hospital. I already cussed out NOPD for not noticing they made contact with a missing person during a gunshot wound response, and they couldn’t help me with any information about where off villere the shack and encampment she was shot in were or are.
Now that Ida went through though,——that was the last known update about her, and I have no idea if she recovered from that gunshot, if anything else has happened, or if she’s still alive.
Anyone with any tips- please let me know!
I can’t afford to go down there without knowing I’m going to find her. 
Message me here if there anything anyone knows- it goes straight to my email


----------

